# Beardsworth "Listview" plug-in question



## NJHeart2Heart (Aug 17, 2012)

I am working on placing "mold names" in the caption field of pics of my model horse collection.  I recently purchased listview in order to provide myself a way to sort by caption.  I've tried a couple times now, and I find that apparently something I'm doing or not doing is preventing my pics from sorting by caption correctly.. I'll have a group of, say 5 of the same mold, then a bunch of pics, then another 3 of that same mold, but when I command listview to "close in sort order", it does not place those 8 pics together...

Would appreciate some help- thanks.
Dawn in NJ


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 17, 2012)

Ah, you have to set the collection's sort order to User Order.

John


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (Aug 18, 2012)

Sounds like a simple solution. I will try that this weekend. Thanks as always!


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (Aug 30, 2012)

I just wanted to post how very happy I am working with some of the features in LR4 in conjunction with listview to manage and output photos of my model horse collection.  I have just over 200 plastic model horses (brand names "Breyer" and "Stone").  I have been taking photos of them for a few years now and experimenting with ways to create a visual inventory of sorts.  Model horses are made of a specific group of molds, which may be used over and over again with different paint jobs. I have been trying to figure out how to place the mold name in the databse in a way that I could go back and sort by the mold name.  I recently decided to use the caption field to record the data, and John's listview to sort my collection by mold. Although the fact that listview doesn't sort within the collection you are working with presents a bit of a challenge, I played around with it.  Last night used listview to sort by mold, then used every photo from my inventory collection within the print module to create a sort of "contact sheet" of all my models.  It was terrific!  I was able to use/modfy an existing print template, highlight all my photos, and wa-la! I had 4 pages of thumbnails over each of my models sorted by mold.  I was able to save this to a pdf file on my jumpdrive and have now printed it in color at work.  It's wonderful!  I used collections, flagging, the caption field, print module with it's print to PDF feature and listview plug-in to complete that project.
Just had to share   I love Lightroom! now if only LR would add "sort by caption" natively, I'd be in 7th heaven!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 30, 2012)

NJHeart2Heart said:


> Just had to share   I love Lightroom! now if only LR would add "sort by caption" natively, I'd be in 7th heaven!



You wouldn't believe how pleased I am to hear that!


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (Aug 30, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You wouldn't believe how pleased I am to hear that!



I'm sure.. I know that so much or our communication about soo many things in life is about confusion or dissatisfaction, so I really try to express when I am HAPPY with a person, a product or an event...


----------



## gillesdebda (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello,

I have also a question about ListView plugin I bought yesterday.
I have listed lot of photos within this plugin and wanted to sort on column "Focal Length".
The result is not correct because photos with focal length between for example 20mm and 90mm are displayed after photos with focal length greater or equal than 100mm

I think the sort is done on a alphabetical value of focal length instead of numeric value.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 28, 2013)

That's correct, Gilles. I'll look into changing that in the next update.

John


----------

